# dose any one have any pics of a unclipped poodle??



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ic ant find any!!!! want to look at some!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I do of the toy poodle I had, looked stunning I much prefer them without their faces shaved :scared:


























and then when I rehomed him his new owners did this


















I almost burst into tears :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

OMG love them unclipped.

But then that's because I own a cockapoo  

Think Elmo the bear posted her pic of William unclipped the other day too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I do of the toy poodle I had, looked stunning I much prefer them without their faces shaved :scared:
> 
> /Picture5-5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I almost burst into tears :lol:


Stunning!!! :001_wub:

ooo must look up elmobear lol!!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Poods are such victims of the clippers.... I *really* don't like how they look clipped, _especially_ around the face. I know some people prefer them that way but to me it totally de-cutifies them!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Poods are such victims of the clippers.... I *really* don't like how they look clipped, _especially_ around the face. I know some people prefer them that way but to me it totally de-cutifies them!


me to i dont like the face as it makes them look all skin? pointy?? a lil weird!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Much nicer un clipped don't like their faces shaved either my NAND poodles are always clipped and they have never been the nicest dogs so clipped ones remind me of them lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I found pictures of the wonderful William, owned by Elmo the Bear :thumbup: (hopefully he won't mind me posting this photo  )

Unclipped









and

Clipped









They really do look so much nicer :thumbup:


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Half way down this web page Paris Poodles- Standard Poodle breeder, Labradoodle looking and acting Poodles in red, apricot, silver, black standard Poodles in Vancouver Fraser Valley British Columbia BC B.C. Canada :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There as a toy I think running mini agility at Crufts had never been clipped. Prefer seeing them with longer coats and love seeing unshaved faces


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Much nicer unclipped round the face.

I too have a cockapoo and my groomer shaved her face when I first got her groomed. I nearly bawled my eyes out and she never did it again!!!

LOL!:lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Poodles are ugly with unshaved faces imo!! Nothing beats a nice close shave with a 30 blade :thumbup: My own 2 don't go longer than a week without getting shaved. Like to do them every few days if possible. Cheeko's a snappy little old man so he gets away with a longer face.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

beary_clairey said:


> Much nicer unclipped round the face.
> 
> I too have a cockapoo and my groomer shaved her face when I first got her groomed. I nearly bawled my eyes out and she never did it again!!!
> 
> LOL!:lol:


Many a tear has been shed over cockapoo grooming!!!

I belong to a forum of cockapoo owners and lots have cried


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

We have 2 gorgeous poodles at our salon, Buster and Amber. Buster sadly just got a complete clipped off by another groomer! Even though he was only in for a face trim
Amber is the one, with the big face and Buster is the one with his full body on show.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I like them with their faces and feet shaved. They look really nice. I prefer the lamb cut, not the big balls you get on standard poodles. I like the same length trim all over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Standard poodle:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't remember the name of it but I like the one like lamb clip with the ears and tail shaved off. I do love long ears but I really like the clip. I do Jack's parents in it  Blu will be going into it when I take off his coat. Probaly won't be for awhile!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, really do not like poodles clipped I find the reverse I find 'em more ugly looking it, the lion clip well that just scares me :scared: teh dog grooming I used to work at she showed standerd poodles and we'd often have a disagreement 

I like fluffy dog though


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Poodles originally had their coats corded see here :

corded poodles - Google Search


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Bijou said:


> Poodles originally had their coats corded see here :
> 
> corded poodles - Google Search


I've seen that in my dog books but never knew they originally used to cord them :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can you still show them corded? I thought it was a different coat type or something that naturally corded like the pulis and now you have to work to put it in the cords


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Can you still show them corded? I thought it was a different coat type or something that naturally corded like the pulis and now you have to work to put it in the cords


It looks like these people are: http://cordedpoodle.net/ourstandardpoodles.html


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't know of any show poodles here with corded coats. I would like to have one one day possibly but show coats are hard enough work without dealing with cords! 

Poodles can be shown in any clip just the breed standard prefer puppy pants and continental.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought corded poodles were a diferent type of poodle 

I like poodles both ways - clipped on non clipped.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate to see an unclipped face, it completely changes them. the photos of the unclipped faces do show clipped bodies though. If you didnt clip the bodies they would reach the floor quite quickly.
I hate to see clipped ears and tails though, that totally spoils their elegance.

this is one that hasnt been clipped, apart from his face, all winter.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I thought corded poodles were a diferent type of poodle
> 
> I like poodles both ways - clipped on non clipped.


Nope cords are created themself. I could cord Jack and Blu if I wanted. Cheeko has small cords start on his body when it needs clipped. Brush out easily enough but if I let them be would go corded. Poodles are poodles. Only get one type


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I found pictures of the wonderful William, owned by Elmo the Bear :thumbup: (hopefully he won't mind me posting this photo  )
> 
> /ab333/hunnybthebear/ww1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> They really do look so much nicer :thumbup:


awww so cute!!  thanks!



OllieBob said:


> Half way down this web page Paris Poodles- Standard Poodle breeder, Labradoodle looking and acting Poodles in red, apricot, silver, black standard Poodles in Vancouver Fraser Valley British Columbia BC B.C. Canada :thumbup:


OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GOD!!! Thats it!! thats the poodle that i want!!! im soo happy thanks!!!

off that website my dream poodle a apricot standard i think its called??  :001_tt1:











MissBexi said:


> We have 2 gorgeous poodles at our salon, Buster and Amber. Buster sadly just got a complete clipped off by another groomer! Even though he was only in for a face trim
> Amber is the one, with the big face and Buster is the one with his full body on show.





shetlandlover said:


> Standard poodle:


awww shes lovely! not enough hair though lol!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Nope cords are created themself. I could cord Jack and Blu if I wanted. Cheeko has small cords start on his body when it needs clipped. Brush out easily enough but if I let them be would go corded. Poodles are poodles. Only get one type


Thx - I've learned something today :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww so cute!!  thanks!
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GOD!!! Thats it!! thats the poodle that i want!!! im soo happy thanks!!!
> 
> ...


When you planning on getting an apricot? Friend of a friend has a litter of 10 week old apricot standards.........


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

When you clip their faces, do their whiskers come off as well?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> When you clip their faces, do their whiskers come off as well?


Yep whiskers are right off. As soon as mines whiskers start to show then I know they need shaved!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Yep whiskers are right off. As soon as mines whiskers start to show then I know they need shaved!


I never realized you cut the whiskers off! :scared:

Funny because Maya's developed this weird curly black whisker and i'm almost tempted to cut it off


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I never realized you cut the whiskers off! :scared:
> 
> Funny because Maya's developed this weird curly black whisker and i'm almost tempted to cut it off


Shaved off with the clippers. Otherwise there wouldn't be a clean finish and instead random bits sticking out where the whiskers are.


----------



## curlyhut (Jun 4, 2010)

My two miniature poodle boys unclipped.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cutting off a dog's whiskers doesn't seem right to me somehow. If I ever get a black standard it would be kept longer with an unshaved face *hides from Cheekoandco*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I love to see poodles unclipped, i really dislike the poodle cut.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> When you planning on getting an apricot? Friend of a friend has a litter of 10 week old apricot standards.........


haha dont tempt me! im talking 10/15years into the future!!  



curlyhut said:


> My two miniature poodle boys unclipped.


wowo!!! stunning love the choci one :001_wub:

****************

Im glad i posted this thread i thought it was just me that didnt like the shaved faces clips etc!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I love my dog's whiskers, I think it's a shame to cut them off. But you could say the same about tails and my dog is docked so I, in my glass house, shall not throw stones. 

Having said that I quite like the clean face look myself though, but it does depend on the face - if they are too pinched in I don't like it. If I had a poodle I'd be forever changing what kind of trim it had, just cos I could! (and because I would be constantly changing my mind about what I liked) :lol:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Lula when she's in between


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Clipped


Just a note on this piccy. His body hair is short because of his Cushings, not because we had him clipped like this. Thankfully the treatment seem to be working at moment so his body hair is growing back. Him today, enjoying a rib bone :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww so cute!!  thanks!
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! OH MY GOD!!! Thats it!! thats the poodle that i want!!! im soo happy thanks!!!
> 
> ...


I notice they're saying it looks like a Labradoodle... outrageous, fancy trying to breed a dog to maquerade as another type ... the buying public will be duped into parting with thousands of pounds under false pretences....... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Just a note on this piccy. His body hair is short because of his Cushings, not because we had him clipped like this. Thankfully the treatment seem to be working at moment so his body hair is growing back. Him today, enjoying a rib bone :thumbup:


Ahh explains it and he's so gorgeous :thumbup: do you still see the old owner at all, I think I remember you took him to visit her?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Not for a long time. We were asked by relatives to sort of "ween" him away from her. Seems a bit odd but she was not well.. if you know what I mean.

He was originally going into rescue as she couldn't look after him (or herself) so when we took him on we'd go to see her now and again and she'd ring - but not in a long time now.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Not for a long time. We were asked by relatives to sort of "ween" him away from her. Seems a bit odd but she was not well.. if you know what I mean.
> 
> He was originally going into rescue as she couldn't look after him (or herself) so when we took him on we'd go to see her now and again and she'd ring - but not in a long time now.


Of course I remember that she wasn't able to look aftr him anymore, seems so sad when that happens 

Yeah, it was nice though that you did stay in touch with her even for a while so she knew he was being loved.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

curlyhut said:


> My two miniature poodle boys unclipped.


GORGEOUS :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bewitched said:


> Lula when she's in between
> 
> s.jpg[/IMG]





Elmo the Bear said:


> Just a note on this piccy. His body hair is short because of his Cushings, not because we had him clipped like this. Thankfully the treatment seem to be working at moment so his body hair is growing back. Him today, enjoying a rib bone :thumbup:
> 
> albums/m636/doodlemaniaforum/billb.jpg[/IMG]


his gorgeous!!  



Elmo the Bear said:


> I notice they're saying it looks like a Labradoodle... outrageous, fancy trying to breed a dog to maquerade as another type ... the buying public will be duped into parting with thousands of pounds under false pretences....... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


oh my god did they??  you know what when i see a 'larbradoodle' some look quite small and scruffy?? But alot that i see just look like a un clipped poodle! id rather have the original poodle! :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow - I love them unclipped, so natural looking and very cuddly!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

curlyhut said:


> My two miniature poodle boys unclipped.


Oh they are gorgeous, that how i like to see them.


----------



## MILLIEMOO (Jan 31, 2011)

I AM IN LOVE!!!! and I am in team UNCLIPPED! I wanted a toy poodle before we got our pom, but my bf would not have it. nor would my mum. and we went to discover dogs to check out breeds and the posh poodle cuts put them right off. they didnt want to hear anything about poodles.

i just showed bf the pic of the apricot standard and he said "aww how cute, what is it?" i said "POODLE!" he did this: :scared: "WHAT?????" haaha

maybe one day, i'll have a poodle


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

I prefer them with the shaved face etc..
It makes them look elegant IMO.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't understand why people are so weird about dogs whiskers getting shaved off. Mine haven't had any since they were 3 weeks old so not asif it affects them. 

Jack and Blu have beautiful heads for poodles so a nice close shave shows them off.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Why do they start shaving them so early? Apart from the all important look of course .


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Why do they start shaving them so early? Apart from the all important look of course .


To get them used to clippers. Nothing to do with looks at that age. Earlier they get the grooming done the less likely they are to be agressive when getting groomed. Cheeko - no grooming atall as a pup and would bite the hand off you trying to shave him. Jack and Blu - shaved from 3 weeks old and they couldn't care less. Just sit looking out the window watching what goes on while I shave them. The breed takes alot of work and it's so much easier when they are well behaved.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> To get them used to clippers.


Yup. When we got Kai he wasnt used to being brushed it took months to stop him crying and acting out when groomed. Aiden and Alaska both were used to it from 3-4 weeks of age.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Makes sense I suppose but I would think 3 weeks would be too young. It is important obviously to get a breed that's going to have that much grooming done to it to be used to it but just seems so young.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Makes sense I suppose but I would think 3 weeks would be too young. It is important obviously to get a breed that's going to have that much grooming done to it to be used to it but just seems so young.


They are that young they hardly even notice it so it becomes something they don't notice in the future really either. They get brushed from that age too even though they don't have much coat. Mine often fall asleep getting groomed because they are that used to it lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Makes sense I suppose but I would think 3 weeks would be too young. It is important obviously to get a breed that's going to have that much grooming done to it to be used to it but just seems so young.


Think a lot depends on the dogs. I have 2 poodle crosses that have to be groomed.

We didn't get Monty done by a professional groomer till he was 18 months ( tried ourselves first) and he was fine and his coat is a poodle coat.

Milly is more Cav than poodle but gets done every 8 weeks like Monty and she was done at around 9 months with no problems.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Whiskers actually do have a sensory function - sensitive to touch. Each person can decide how much or how little this is important.

Same as whiskers in horses - so they know (as they can't see to the end of their muzzle) where obejcts are and don't bang their muzzle on them.

I've never owned a purebreed, only crossbreed rescues - but pretty sure both Nelson (RIP sweet boy) and Bella have poodle in them. typical non-shedding curly coat.

I much prefer poodles unclipped - especially the face area. In fact, I don't mind so much about the body, but definitely like the face unclipped (althought it cans till be neatened up).

Here is Nelson is summer clip









and winter coat

















And Bella. Summer clip









and somewhere in between









winter


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Nellybelly has seen pictures of pretty Bella before ( looks like springxpoodle) but not Nelson and what a cutie he is too.

Just love 'em :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I like standard poodles to have properly shaved faces, shetlandlover, the standard in the pic you posted looks just weird to me! I don't mind them when they are fully fluffy but that one was kind of neither... Strange :lol:

However, I prefer the smaller poodles to be fluffy and cuddly 

Don't know why


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I like standard poodles to have properly shaved faces, shetlandlover, the standard in the pic you posted looks just weird to me! I don't mind them when they are fully fluffy but that one was kind of neither... Strange :lol:
> 
> However, I prefer the smaller poodles to be fluffy and cuddly
> 
> Don't know why


Maybe because people tend to associate poodles more to the smaller ones and the standard poodle cut.

The standards are really powerful looking and I suppose you don't expect power to look cute and fluffy?? :lol:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Horses that are clipped have their whiskers off - and never seen one bump into anything. Never seen a poodle bump into anything either and the poodles that do agility or work as gundogs have their faces clipped therefore no whiskers.
I really hate woolly faced poodles and the hair tends to irritate their eyes too.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Horses that are clipped have their whiskers off - and never seen one bump into anything. Never seen a poodle bump into anything either and the poodles that do agility or work as gundogs have their faces clipped therefore no whiskers.
> I really hate woolly faced poodles and the hair tends to irritate their eyes too.


Never seen this first hand. It's not so much bumping into things, from what I have read/ lecturers have told me, but finely adjusting movements where the head goes downwards / towards the groud. The eyes can see ahead, just not to the end of the muzzle, and this is where whiskers enable more accuracy. Serious injusry will not be sustained, as of course whiskers are definitely not the main way the animals we rae talking about sense things, but they do help (again not firsthand, but from what I have read, experts in the field have said)


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Nellybelly has seen pictures of pretty Bella before ( looks like springxpoodle) but not Nelson and what a cutie he is too.
> 
> Just love 'em :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you very very much


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> ic ant find any!!!! want to look at some!!


I'll post some of Mika when he's been..well really messy and needing to be clipped when i get home. He's a toy poodle


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wait by unclipped do you mean like not in the poodle cut?

Mika is groomed in the whole puppy cut way. The only thing that really gets clipped proper are his feet and his face. Not so much on his face but just enough so he looks neat and tidy. I do have pics on this forum of him..i just don't remember where i put them!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MILLIEMOO said:


> I AM IN LOVE!!!! and I am in team UNCLIPPED!
> i just showed bf the pic of the apricot standard and he said "aww how cute, what is it?" i said "POODLE!" he did this: :scared: "WHAT?????" haaha
> 
> maybe one day, i'll have a poodle


lol thats exactly what the partner said to! they picture poodles all clipped, the first time I see one un-clipped was last year on a dog program! When I showed the partner the apricot pic he liked it to!



Nellybelly said:


> Whiskers actually do have a sensory function - sensitive to touch. Each person can decide how much or how little this is important.
> 
> Same as whiskers in horses - so they know (as they can't see to the end of their muzzle) where obejcts are and don't bang their muzzle on them.
> 
> ...


gorge piccis!!! 



ad_1980 said:


> Wait by unclipped do you mean like not in the poodle cut?
> 
> Mika is groomed in the whole puppy cut way. The only thing that really gets clipped proper are his feet and his face. Not so much on his face but just enough so he looks neat and tidy. I do have pics on this forum of him..i just don't remember where i put them!


i just mean natural!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

OOHHHH!

Well yes Mika is groomed to look natural as! My avatar pic is of him and his cousin - well my cousin's dog anyway lol! He's the apricot boy. I will post more when i get home


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wait..no here.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/35753-mika.html

These are pics i took of Mika when he was a pup and a few from last year....i think..i haven't uploaded anything recent of him lately.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

When we got Bella, my cockapoo, she had these amazing long eyelashes. So beautiful, everyone commented on them!

Everytime she gets groomed, they get trimmed off! Why?

I dont mind if its for her comfort, she doesn't care what she looks like, but I thought it was quite weird!:confused1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> OOHHHH!
> 
> Well yes Mika is groomed to look natural as! My avatar pic is of him and his cousin - well my cousin's dog anyway lol! He's the apricot boy. I will post more when i get home


wow his gorgeous that the colour i love  



beary_clairey said:


> When we got Bella, my cockapoo, she had these amazing long eyelashes. So beautiful, everyone commented on them!
> 
> Everytime she gets groomed, they get trimmed off! Why?
> 
> I dont mind if its for her comfort, she doesn't care what she looks like, but I thought it was quite weird!:confused1:


lol have you ever asked them!! :lol:


----------



## millie mo (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the uncliped look when i first took millie to the groomers i was petrified they would do the poodle look :lol: shes a poodle cross bichon


----------



## PaulaBxx (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an unclipped poodle! Trying to sort out the simplest way to upload a pic... yup, tried a url, but it went to a whole albulm..doh! Will be back! xx


----------



## PaulaBxx (Apr 5, 2012)

Ahh, here we go, a few pictures. This is Sir Doodle, my apricot Toy Poodle. He is almost 7 months old and as you can see, unclipped. He has regular trims and tweaks, but as I love the shaggy look this will probably stay...Often get asked if he is a Labradoodle pup. xx Bless my Sir Doodle!!


----------



## PaulaBxx (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

PaulaBxx said:


> Ahh, here we go, a few pictures. This is Sir Doodle, my apricot Toy Poodle. He is almost 7 months old and as you can see, unclipped. He has regular trims and tweaks, but as I love the shaggy look this will probably stay...Often get asked if he is a Labradoodle pup. xx Bless my Sir Doodle!!


He's a cutie, lovely colour


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I read through this without realising it was an old thread and I had planned what I wanted to say then came across my posts that said exactly that 

I would like to say though that I doubt very much if anyone has ever seen a totally untrimmed poodle as the hair keeps growing and would end up trailing on the ground!
I hate the look of Candy when her face needs trimming but I love Toffee and can never decide whether to 'poodle' her or not. I let her get really fluffy first.

The new post about the 7 month poodle with a longer coat - that is normal, they are not normally clipped right down till the adult coat comes through. I think you will find the grooming far too difficult and will soon succumb.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is our family dog Bella;










She loves her blankie!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

My Aunt had 2 standard poodles Claude (a white male) and Colette (a black female). Both had the lamb clip (I think) and now to me that's what I think of when I think poodle.

The toy and miniature poodles look lovely with the fuller coats but I just don't know how it would look on a standard.

I suppose though I am a little romanticised to it all as Claude and Colette were the most loving and beautiful dogs I ever met.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

when we had kinky, our black miniature poodle we always had her clipped. when i get a poodle again i will be going for the clipped look again because i think they look more elegant


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the unclipped look


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I love both!! Its the possibilities I think...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't owned a poodle but when I was a child one of our neighbours owned a black one called Bingo, he was the sweetest, gentlest dog you would ever meet. I could hold him on the lead, as he walked perfectly to heel.

He was clipped regularly but never too short, I have to admit unclipped their fur must be very difficult to groom.

I do think some breeds need to be clipped for the dog's comfort. I don't like the pom-pom look tbh.


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

My two Toy Poodles, Betty & Freddie, both unclipped as puppies. Both now are clipped though as I prefer it and its much cleaner.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

thedogcabin said:


> My two Toy Poodles, Betty & Freddie, both unclipped as puppies. Both now are clipped though as I prefer it and its much cleaner.


I love your little apricot...so cute!


----------

